# Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben



## Saboteur (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ja ich weiss, ich komme hier mit einem eher aussergewoehnlichen Anliegen.

Also:
Wir leben seit mehreren Jahren in Suedostasien an einem Fluss, und ich weiss nicht warum, aber es kommen seit ein paar Wochen taeglich Heerscharen von Anglern, die das Flussufer vor unserer Huette zumuellen, in meinem Boot rumklettern, und mit der Ruhe ist's seither auch vorbei.

Mich mit den Leuten anzulegen waere wohl eher unklug |kopfkrat.

Daher waere es fuer mich das Beste, wenn die Fische anderswo auf die Angler warten  , Platz ist ja mehr als genug.

Nur, wie kann ich sie (die Fische) dazu bewegen ;+.

Gibt es ein Mittel, das Fische durch seinen Geruch/Aroma vertreibt?


Ich Danke euch schon mal im Voraus,
und liebe Gruesse  vom Saboteur


----------



## labralehn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Nimm WC Duftsteine und schmeiß die dort ins Wasser.
Oder versenke ein paar Stahlgittermatten an den Stellen an denen geangelt wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*



> Gibt es ein Mittel, das Fische durch seinen Geruch/Aroma vertreibt?


Mir ist kein Mittel bekannt, welches Fische nachhaltig "vertreibt" ohne sie zu schädigen. 
Ich denke es wäre auch schwierig sowas in einem Fluss effizient einzusetzen, die Strömung würde es wohl zu schnell verteilen.


----------



## siloaffe (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Toilettensteine! 

10 stk und nen dicken Stein in nen verrottenden, grobporigen Sack und 20 Meter oberhalb der Angelstelle ins Wasser damit 
So haben sch die Karbpenangler bei uns am See früher gegenseitig die Fische von den Angelstellen vertrieben.....

edit: labralehn war schnellen


----------



## Gizzmo (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Troll?!


----------



## Saboteur (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Kein Troll,  mir ist es durchaus Ernst.

Wenn die Leut' hier keine Fische mehr fangen, kommen sie wohl nicht wieder.

Danke fuer den Tip mit den Toilettensteinen #6, werde es ausprobieren.


----------



## skally (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Klosteine in die Natur ballern? Fragt doch gleich beim örtlichen AKW ob die noch bissl Giftmüll über haben...
Grün leuchtende Fässer in der Natur stehen, macht bestimmt mehr her als die Anglerschar. Und vertreibt bestimmt gleich diese Angler und restliche Lebewesen über Jahrzehnte!

ich würd vllt mal mit Multilanguage Hinweis Schildern versuchen. Angler sind ja auch nicht doof und bestimmt respektieren dann einige unter ihnen das Anwohner ihr Idylle bevorzugt weiter haben wollen.

BEste Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Alternativ nen Hund besorgen und frei laufen lassen.
Wobei mir die Idee in südostasien nich besonders klug erscheint


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Werd doch einfach toleranter und lass anderen auch ihren Spaß oder noch besser fang an zu angeln!:m

Ansonsten könnte man auch einfach einen Hund immer dort an der Stelle kacken lassen.
Das mögen die meisten Leute(auch Angler) nicht besonders und suchen sich sicher bald nen anderen Platz.


----------



## Saboteur (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

@scally, hast ja Recht, 
ein natuerliches Mittel waere mir auch viel lieber.

Oder kennt jemand etwas erschwingliches auf Unterwasser-Schallwellen-Basis?

Das mit den Schildern hatten wir schon, wird ignoriert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Ists Dein Grundstück:
Ein Zaun

Ist nicht  Dein Grundstück:
Pech.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*



Saboteur schrieb:


> Oder kennt jemand etwas erschwingliches auf Unterwasser-Schallwellen-Basis?




Fische mögen keine Erschütterungen resp. wenn man am Ufer rumtrampelt.
Dazu muss man also nur jemanden finden, der laufend am Ufer rumspringt und möglichst schwer ist.

Die Asiatinnen sind ja meist recht zierlich oder hast deine n bissl was auf den Gräten?
Dann könnte die z.B.......:m


So'n Springklops trägt sicher auch zur allgemeinen Erheiterung bei.


----------



## Saboteur (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Ist schon mein Land, nur der Uferstreifen gehoert immer dem Staat.

Aber mit 'Pech' mag ich mich nicht abfinden; 
wenn ich es schaffe, dass es den Fischen hier 'stinkt', waere der Fall doch geritzt.

Ich denke da noch immer an natuerliche Duftstoffe/Aromen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Dann entleer doch dein Plumsklo immer dort an der Stelle......#t#c

Meinst du hier hilft dir jemand ernsthaft wenn es darum geht Anglern das Leben schwer zu machen?#d|rolleyes


----------



## schwarzbarsch (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Lautsprecher aufstellen, deutsche Volksmusik spielen, vertreibt Angler und Fische :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Hab dass mal geschubst - hier finden sich die Bewirtschaftungsexperten, die wissen vielleicht auch wie man Fische verscheucht..


----------



## Lommel (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Oder die Seitenbacher Werbung. 

Das hält selbst der hartgesottenste Asiate nicht aus|supergri


----------



## skally (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Wenn der Uferbereich den Staat verschrieben ist, Machst du dich dann  nicht vllt. strafbar mit veränderungen der Ufergegebenheiten, bzw.  eventuelle nicht nutzbarkeit der Fläche bezüglich des Fischfanges? #c

Keine Ahnung von den Rechtlichen des Asiatischen Raumes... Nur das man sich nicht in`s eigene Fleisch schneidet irgendwo...

Vllt sonst auf einen Behörden weg irgendwie dafür sorgen das der Uferbereich nicht zum angeln benutzt wird. 

Sonst  auch vllt. wenn die rechtliche lage das erlaubt, könnte man im Uferbereich/Flachwasser  hindernisse schaffen die ein fischen durch Hänger und Co unmöglich  machen... Glaub wenn man das dann sogar richtig macht und umsetzt.  Könnte man gleich Lebensraum für ettliche weitere Tiere  schaffen.
Z.b: Zuchtforellenteich-Besitzer schlägt pflöcke in die Flachwasserzonen und spannt Wäscheleinen das ein befischen durch den ständigen Köderverlust unmöglich macht.
Beste grüße


----------



## labralehn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*



skally schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sonst  auch vllt. wenn die rechtliche lage das erlaubt, könnte man im *Uferbereich/Flachwasser  hindernisse schaffen die ein fischen durch Hänger und Co unmöglich  machen*... Glaub wenn man das dann sogar richtig macht und umsetzt.  Könnte man gleich Lebensraum für ettliche weitere Tiere  schaffen.
> Z.b: Zuchtforellenteich-Besitze schlägt pflöcke in die Flachwasserzonen und spannt Wäscheleinen das ein befischen durch Köderverlust unmöglich macht.
> Beste grüße



siehe #2 "Stahlgittermatten"


----------



## Haggard (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Ich hätte da einen Tipp : Zieh einfach um


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Asiaten sind doch alle sehr empfänglich für Aberglauben und diesen ganzen Hokuspokus. Besorg dir so einen Voodoo-Fuzzi und lass bösen Zauber machen.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Toilettensteine!
> 
> 10 stk und nen dicken Stein in nen verrottenden, grobporigen Sack und 20 Meter oberhalb der Angelstelle ins Wasser damit
> So haben sch die Karbpenangler bei uns am See früher gegenseitig die Fische von den Angelstellen vertrieben.....
> ...


 
So etwas soll tatsächlich gemacht werden.

Umweltschweine die Anderen Anglern nichts gönnen, gehört der Schein abgenommen.....endgültig.
Aber das ist meine Meinung.

Aber zur Frage wie man die dort wech bekommt.
Ich denke da war mal einer besonders erfolgreich, das spricht sich rum und es kommt zum Auftrieb.
Die Fische werden da wohl bald weiniger werden.
Dann ziehen die Angler weiter.
Lass dem Müll liegen, wer mag schon im Müll sitzen oder beschwere dich über den Müll.
Keine Ahnung ob das bei Euch geahndet werden kann, in einigen Ländern dort , soll es ja richtig heftig bestraft werden in anderen gar nicht.

Aber da nun Gift ins Wasser zu werfen, ist noch ne Steigerung.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*



Saboteur schrieb:


> Wir leben seit mehreren Jahren in Suedostasien an einem Fluss, und ich weiss nicht warum, aber es kommen seit ein paar Wochen taeglich Heerscharen von Anglern, die das Flussufer vor unserer Huette zumuellen, in meinem Boot rumklettern, und mit der Ruhe ist's seither auch vorbei.




Sind das Einheimische?


----------



## Valentin.m (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Hallo 
Also als ich mir das alles durchgelesen habe musste ich lachen auf was ideen 
ihr alle so kommt . Ich finde ja die beste möglich keit ist ( Fischkraut ) unter dem namen ken ich es das ist ein kraut wenn mann die planze mit einem Stein 
einbischen bearbeite so das der safft raus läuft und dan die planze ins wasser wirft dann hauen die fische ab allerdings musst du es ständig im wasser haben 

Das Problem ist es wächst nicht in Südostasien sonder im Amazonas gebit und dar wohnst du ja nicht gerade also entweder läst du dir jjede menge davon schicken odder du legst die einen 2 tonnen hund an der den kanzen tag an die angelstelle scheist und dort rumm springt 

Schöne Grüße 
Aus  

Goch


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist Nelkenöl,dass ist abbaubar und der Schrecken aller Fische!
Allerdings wird es schwierig sein, dies in tröpfchenweiser Dosierung und dauerhaft einzubringen.
Alternativ würde ich mal darüber nachdenken, ob die Einheimischen nicht vielleicht ein angestammtes Recht darauf haben dort zu angeln.
Nur weil du dir ein Haus in exponierter Lage leisten kannst und möglichst freie Aussicht auf den Fluss haben willst, setzt dich das noch lange nicht ins Recht!
Und wenn dich der Müll stört,dann stell dort Mülleimer auf und sorge am besten noch dafür, dass sie geleert werden (irgend einen Lakaien wirst du wohl haben).

Jürgen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*



> Mich mit den Leuten anzulegen waere wohl eher unklug .



Komme mit den Leuten ins Gespräch. Als Anregung kann dir der "nervige Passanten"-Thread dienen. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128877&highlight=Passanten 

Penetrant genug sollte bald weit und breit kein Angler mehr sein Unwesen treiben.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Wenn du keine staatliche Hilfe bekommst bleibt dir nur eins übrig.
Schilder aufstellen und immer und immer wieder.
Mit einem Hund an der Leine nett aber deutlich auffordern das Gebiet zu verlassen.

Das spricht sich rum. Kein Angler will sich nerven lassen und geht beim nächsten mal 100 m weiter.

Für den Anfang kannst du Hund AA dort verteilen. Den Geruch mögen auch die meisten nicht.

Jegliche verschmutzungen im Wasser halte ich nicht für gut und lehne das ab.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*



> Wenn du keine staatliche Hilfe bekommst bleibt dir nur eins übrig.
> Schilder aufstellen und immer und immer wieder.


Er hat doch geschrieben, dass Ufer gehört dem Staat,ist also Allgemeingut!
Also werden da wohl keine Schilder aufgestellt werden.
Ich denke da will sich jemand das "Geschmeiß" vom Hals halten!
Genau so befürchte ich,dass der Tipp mit den Klosteinen umgesetzt wird,leider!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antilockmittel-wie Fische vertreiben*

Nichts vertreibt Fische nachhaltiger als das Angeln!

Also mitmachen, aber Vorsicht, dass kann anstecken und dann kommt das Leiden, wenn nichts mehr beisst!


----------

